# some ?s



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

Ok so i got a call today to do a job at a garage. the drywall is hung already, and really old. Its almost like a foam type texture on the front. The guy said he knows that it wont look perfect and he said thats fine, because its a repair shop. any ways would you charge extra for gas, becasue its 40 miles round trip. and would you charge the job by the sheet like normal, by the hour, or just by the job? 

I also got a call tonight to do an estiamate on a house this sat. Do you add a mark up to your materials? Like 30% or is that to much, because say it costs you 7.29 for a 4 x 8 sheet of 1/2 in, if you mark it up that would make it 9.48 a sheet. I dont want to low ball but i dont want to be to high either, thanks for any of the advice.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I drive 40 miles round trip every day have for years . If I were paid for all that windshield I wouldn't finish rock.... 20-30 percent seems the norm here.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

You just need to find your spot in the local area. If you are finding that you aren't getting any work, you are probably pricing yourself out, lower your price and try again. Only you know how much you need to make/hr, and only you know what your area's local economics are.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

We sometimes drive up to 90 miles one way sometimes there's no choice!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> Ok so i got a call today to do a job at a garage. the drywall is hung already, and really old. Its almost like a foam type texture on the front. The guy said he knows that it wont look perfect and he said thats fine, because its a repair shop. any ways would you charge extra for gas, becasue its 40 miles round trip. and would you charge the job by the sheet like normal, by the hour, or just by the job?
> 
> I also got a call tonight to do an estiamate on a house this sat. Do you add a mark up to your materials? Like 30% or is that to much, because say it costs you 7.29 for a 4 x 8 sheet of 1/2 in, if you mark it up that would make it 9.48 a sheet. I dont want to low ball but i dont want to be to high either, thanks for any of the advice.


 my everyday drive is 50 plus miles


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

175 miles today...for freeee


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> 175 miles today...for freeee


ouch.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> ouch.


will find out today if trip was worth itgot something big cookin


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Telling someone they owe you gas money makes you sound like a putz. Build it into the quote or hourly rate but ffs don't itemize it or mention it.

Charge by the board if the job is a good earner. If it's a pain, or if you are in doubt, you can't lose by charging time and materials. 

Hell yes, you charge markup. You don't spend time handling, stocking, and collecting materials for free, not to mention time paying/keeping honest accounts, filing and bookkeeping associated with those materials purchases, and the fact that you are fronting the money for those goods (as well as labor). You think a bank would front you money without charging you anything?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Jason said:


> Telling someone they owe you gas money makes you sound like a putz. Build it into the quote or hourly rate but ffs don't itemize it or mention it.
> 
> Charge by the board if the job is a good earner. If it's a pain, or if you are in doubt, you can't lose by charging time and materials.
> 
> Hell yes, you charge markup. You don't spend time handling, stocking, and collecting materials for free, not to mention time paying/keeping honest accounts, filing and bookkeeping associated with those materials purchases, and the fact that you are fronting the money for those goods (as well as labor). You think a bank would front you money without charging you anything?


 You Aussies ain't no dumb asses! I appologize for my countrymens ignorance. Sincerely Mike


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have always said "I am not in business to make friends but to make money". If I can pick up a few friends along the way well thats a bonus.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wrong thread


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Jason said:


> Telling someone they owe you gas money makes you sound like a putz.


I did that once. ONCE. :hang: 

I'm pretty sure that's why they don't call me anymore. It looks nickel & dime, that's for sure.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

wait till you get the guy who tries to add up your time (he wont include the drive, or time at the supply, or book keeping, or all the rest) divide it in the bid and say, 'i dont get paid that much'.


----------

